# Burned out pixel(s) on NAV screen



## rs2k (Mar 18, 2003)

Took delivery of a 2003 530i last month and found only one thing that leaves the car less than perfect - one bad pixel on the NAV screen.

Has anyone else noticed this? Should I say something to the dealer or is this too petty? Need your feedback. Thanks.


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

rs2k said:


> *Took delivery of a 2003 530i last month and found only one thing that leaves the car less than perfect - one bad pixel on the NAV screen.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? Should I say something to the dealer or is this too petty? Need your feedback. Thanks.  *


Up to you. I would wait to see if any more burn out and have them replace it right before the warranty gives out..


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Get it replaced asap. You paid good money for the nav and it should look and function the way you want:thumbup:


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

I found the same thing happening to mine and I'm going back to my dealer on Monday. I've got about 2-3 pixels gone already. Just one week after getting the car. Another member here also had one go bad and had his replaced by dealer.

See my thread titled "New Owner with ? on Cd Changer"

I wonder if there has been a bad batch of screens that hit the production line recently. My 540i's production date was 3/03.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

*Take a look at the 7er board*

Excellent information, courtesy of J.C.Fox:

Post from the 7er board

(Updated: the information is now posted on this board too...)


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

I'm not sure if this acknowledgement by BMW about loss of pixels also includes the DVD Nav screen which I believe is somewhat of a different technical issue that I and some others appear to have.

The way I understand the letter from BMW, it mainly concerns loss of pixels for the instrument cluster and OBC displays. The letter even states that the alphanumeric display is still readable even with some pixel lost.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, isn't the instrument and OBC info displays LED's and the DVD Nav screen an LCD?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Perhaps I misunderstood, sorry... you're right, the "missing pixels" this addresses are in the instrument cluster and the temperature controls.


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

M. Wong:
The pics of your E39 european delivery are great. Looks like you had a great time and an unforgettable experience breaking your 540 in. Is that 110+ I see on the speedo in one of the pics, how did the ride feel?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I had a single pixel out and asked my dealer to replace the screen. They did so and hardly batted an eye.

I lived with it for about a year but figured I might as well get it fixed before the warranty runs out.

Go for it...don't be shy to ask. 

Chris


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

*crete, the ED trip was wonderful!*

140MPH on the speedo after we passed the 1200 mile break in period! We put 1800 miles on the car in two weeks.

Amount saved (compared to US delivery MSRP) was more than the price of the trip for two!


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> *I had a single pixel out and asked my dealer to replace the screen.
> *


My dealer said the nav screen could be replaced, but they needed to order the replacement part as they didin't have one around. It would take 2-4 days and they said it is a 3-4 hour job.

Could this be the right, I thought all they would have to do is remove the exterior display screen by the hinges where it would flip up to expose the cassette. Do you know how your dealer replaced your screen?

I'm afraid they may be pulling out the whole unit from the dash.
Then who knows what other damage they could do then.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Yeah, they had to order the screen for my job as well and I brought my car in first thing and they called and said it was done by lunchtime.

Keep in mind the actual working time on your car is probably around 50% of the time they actually HAVE the car.

However, that said, I am not sure exactly what is replaced and what is not. They did feed me some line about reloading the s/w but I am pretty sure they didn't touch the s/w (not 100% but...).

My install went without a hitch...give the dealer a chance...they *mostly* know what they are doing. 

Chris


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> *My install went without a hitch...give the dealer a chance...they *mostly* know what they are doing.
> *[/QUOTE
> 
> Well I gave my dealer a chance and I got my car back yesterday. They were able to replace the nav unit with another one and what do you think happened... This one has a few pixels burned out as well. I can't fault the dealer as they did do all that was expected, there must be something going on with the screen manufacturer.
> ...


----------

